# Lexmark X4580 Wireless printer...



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

Well,

Stay away from this damn printer is all I have to say!!! I bought it for the ad hoc wireless setup - it doesn't work. I don't want to share my printer over our network when we get it running  

I spent about 4 hours in total with tech support and 3 different people. I know a lot of people have had problems in general with lexmark - but I wanted to give them a try for the wireless setup.

My airport finds the printer and they connect no problem, full strength signal. The part that won't work out is finding the printer to use - their software won't find it and searching for the printers ip address doesn't work either.

There is no wireless interference I know for sure because the printer is sitting next to my imac :clap: like they tried to blame it on...

So they send me a new printer and I just pulled it out. HA-HA the same problem and not a fix in sight - the guys at tech support could not figure this out at all.

I even sent them my sysinfo and they had a guy go over it. I knew very well there was nothing wrong with my computer. 

Now I gotta call back get my money back because this is useless to me. I should have went with my gut instinct and stayed away from their new wireless line up. 

Anybody have an all in one printer they can recommend that works like a charm? I don't care about wireless anymore. 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I just picked up one of these Brother AIO's a couple of weeks ago when they were on sale at BB for under $100. The software is easy to understand and it works very well with OS X (much better than my Lexmark & HP printers IMO). and ink cartridges do not have integrated print heads so generic ones are very cheap on eBay!

So far I'm very happy with it.

Brother International - Multi-Function Center® (MFC and DCP series) - MFC-240C - Brother MFC-240C All-In-One Printer

eBay.ca: 5 PK iNK for BROTHER DCP 130C 330C MFC 240C 5860CN LC51 (item 320153855533 end time 01-Oct-07 04:12:43 EDT)


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Jerry,

Lexmark is now saying it has to be my fault and are having a tech call me. Let's see where this goes - I am taking it back tomorrow if this does not get settled with the first phone call... I have already completed 6 getting no where - I knew more than the guys helping me. 

I checked out the brother printer and the cheap ink is such a bonus. I will pick one up if I have to take this printer back!!!

steve


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Canon wireless printers are also pretty good - I used a canon wireless 3-in-1 for a while last year (sorry, I don't remember the model), & it worked like a charm from my TiPB (while my sisters PC had hassles with it, tee hee …)


----------



## Cecilb (Oct 3, 2007)

*Any luck with the Lexmark?*

Hi Steej,

I am having the identical problems to you. Everything installs, but I can't add the Lexmark to my printer list. Did you get a solution from Lexmark?


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

Well,

I got the printer to work and I think it's because of the router I just set-up. I tried ad hoc before without the router and nothing. With the router Bonjour found the printer after a couple minutes.

You can then choose ad hoc or infrastructure. I believe you need to use bonjour to get this printer working wireless and a router for bonjour to find it. Lexmarks software for ad hoc mode does not work well it seems without setting up with bonjour. 

Steve


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I've got the X1420 and I cant get the damn thing to work. I've spent hours on tech support with lexmark and they give me the stupidest answers. Its frustrating as hell. I've printed 2 documents for school and printed about 15 test pages! YAY!


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have to say that I went out yesterday to Dixons (UK technology store) and bought one. Then before I unpacked it, I came here and saw how y'all were slagging it off... So I was a little scared.

But after a little perseverance I managed to get it to work ad-hoc, no router, no cable, nothing. I'm very happy with it; I intend to use it at college and we connect to the net by ethernet cable, so having an ad-hoc wireless network for it was ideal. I've just packed it up into its box, ready to take back next semester...

Hope it works then!

P.S. I in no way followed the instructions that came with it... I did it my own way, and if anyone's interested in what that way was, email me on [email protected], I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My uncle just got one of these. For the wireless printers do you need a wireless router just as a wifi source? Does the printer not have its own built in router?


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

For this particular printer, and with Tiger, I did not need a router for setup.


----------

